# does using frozen embryos have a lower success rate?



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

I got pregnant with my first IVF cycle but have just had my 12-week scan and have suffered a missed miscarriage (no bleeding but pregnancy symptoms went about 2 weeks ago).

I've got some good quality (4 cell?) frozen embryos. Should I use them rather than go through another IVF cycle, or does using frosties have a lower success rate or higher chance of miscarriage?

I'm so devastated that I've had a miscarriage and, because of my age (39), I'm keen to get started again asap.

Anyone got any advice? 

thanks a lot
Ex


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Elana - Im sorry for your loss. A m/c is never good but that far in must have been awful.

The success rates for FET are lower than straight IVF as they take into consideration the fact that only around 65% of embies survive the thaw. You would normally see a rate of 20% for FET and 35% for IVF in most clinics.

The upside of FET is that you know the ''batch'' you have of frosties was successful for you before. Plus, an FET cycle is shorter than an IVF cycle and less invasive. I would run it all past your consultant though and see what he recommends.

Good luck, Kyla xx


----------



## maureen358 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Elena

Sorry about your m/c.  I also had a positive IVF and then m/c so I know how you are feeling although mine was a lot earlier than yours.

At this point I had four frosties frozen in two vials.  As my cycle is regular we decided to have a natural FET.  I had to let the hospital know when I had ovulated (used a home kit) and then went up four days later for transfer.  They thawed the 1st vial and only 1 survived so they thawed the 2nd vial and again 1 survived so these were duly tranferred.

On 29 December 2004 I gave birth to Adam and Rachel so obviously I am a great believer in FET.  I was 39 at the time, so please don't give up hope.

No-one can tell you what to do, you have to be able to say to yourself that you gave it your best shot.  Like Kyla says, I would speak to your consultant and see what they say.

I wish you all the best and hope that it all works out for you.



Maureen


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Elena

I'm sorry to hear about your m/c & agree with both Kyla & Maureen. 

I too achieved a BFP through a natural FET - we only had 2 frosties & fortunately both made it through the thaw so I'm a great advocate of FETs.  Also if you have a natural FET, it's minimal drug taking so kinder to your body too.  I'm also 39 so you stand a good a chance as the next person.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Ronnie
xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Ronnie & Maureen

Thank you for sharing your stories with us. It gives us all hope

love 

Helen
xxx


----------



## clare2 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks ladies, really appreciate your advice and support.

I'm still up and down after m/c, but reading your kind words and positive thoughts makes me feel a whole lot better!

Ex


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Elena

So sorry to hear of your MC. Just to give you a little hope....

After seven IVF's, 3 MC's,  1 FET, we had given up hope. We had five frosties left after an IVF treatment and decided to have one final go....we had had two MC from that batch already and I was sure it wouldn't work....as I felt they were not top rate eggs! Well, had my FET and gave birth to a beautiful boy in Jan. We have three frosties left and have been to the hospital last week to schedule another FET in December.

Best of luck.


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Paddi,

Just wanted to say thanx for posting your story.  I'm currently on my first medicated FET and its a real boost to hear stories with happy endings.

Thanks again and Good Luck Elena,

  

Emma..xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Elana

firstly really really sorry for your loss.  

I can understand how you must be feeling.  Ive had 2 ICSI cycles - both worked but eachtime have had missd m/c and ended up having ERPC's at 13 & 13.5 weeks.    

The good news is that you can pregnant - it took me a while to appreciate this. 

I would discuss your options with your clinic & see what their advice is - after all they know your position, response, quality etc better than anyone else.

I am lucky that each time I  have had frozen embryos too.  It is true that FET have a lower success rate compared to fresh cycles & it is no guarantee that embryos survive thawing but that said it does work & hopefully you will be lucky  .  I have just had my follow-up following 2nd ICSI & my Consultant would prefer me to go for FET first before I consider another fresh cycle on the grounds that less medication etc & I do have frosties to consider - I am 38.

Good Luck & take care of yourself 

fi
x


----------

